# Adult Truths



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

*** Adult Truths ***

1. I think part of a best friend's job should be to immediately clear your computer history if you die.

2. Nothing sucks more than that moment during an argument when you realize you're wrong.

3. I totally take back all those times I didn't want to nap when I was younger.

4. There is great need for a sarcasm font.

5. How the [Please excuse my language... I'm an idiot] are you supposed to fold a fitted sheet?

6. Was learning cursive really necessary?

7. Map Quest really needs to start their directions on # 5. I'm pretty sure I know how to get out of my neighborhood.

8. Obituaries would be a lot more interesting if they told you how the person died.

9. I can't remember the last time I wasn't at least kind of tired.

10. Bad decisions make good stories.

11. You never know when it will strike, but there comes a moment at work when you know that you just aren't going to do anything productive for the rest of the day.

12. Can we all just agree to ignore whatever comes after Blue Ray? I don't want to have to restart my collection...again.

13. I'm always slightly terrified when I exit out of Word and it asks me if I want to save any changes to my ten-page technical report that I swear I did not make any changes to.

14. I keep some people's phone numbers in my phone just so I know not to answer when they call.

15. I think the freezer deserves a light as well.

16. I disagree with Kay Jewelers. I would bet on any given Friday or Saturday night more kisses begin with Miller Lite than Kay.

17. I wish Google Maps had an "Avoid Ghetto" routing option.

18. I have a hard time deciphering the fine line between boredom and hunger.

19. How many times is it appropriate to say "What?" before you just nod and smile because you still didn't hear or understand a word they said?

20. I love the sense of camaraderie when an entire line of cars team up to prevent a jerk from cutting in at the front. Stay strong, brothers and sisters!

21. Shirts get dirty. Underwear gets dirty. Pants? Pants never get dirty, and you can wear them forever.

22. Sometimes I'll look down at my watch 3 consecutive times and still not know what time it is.

23. Even under ideal conditions people have trouble locating their car keys in a pocket, finding their cell phone, and Pinning the Tail on the Donkey - but I'd bet everyone can find and push the snooze button from 3 feet away, in about 1.7 seconds, eyes closed, first time, every time.

24. The first testicular guard, the "Cup," was used in Hockey in 1874 and the first helmet was used in 1974. That means it only took 100 years for men to realize that their brain is also important.

Ladies......Quit Laughing.

Heal the past, live the present, dream the future.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Must be an echo !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It's a long echo too! I thought I was going mad, I'm sure I've read this before!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Blue Ray? I still have VHS tapes.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Do you still listen to music on 45's Bar-d!? And on the wireless!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Next time you're at wally world you better pick up another VCR Danny, it won't be long before they don't make them anymore. I wonder if the dvd player recorders work well, where you can play a vhs tape and record it on a disc. Anybody use one?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I do still have my "Hi-Fi" circa 1978. Believe it or not, there are still a few 45's laying around here somewhere.
God, I feel old.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sorry bar-d that's my fault!

Yes it does Don but don't tell anyone as its very







so I'm told, something about copyright!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Next time you're at wally world you better pick up another VCR Danny, it won't be long before they don't make them anymore. I wonder if the dvd player recorders work well, where you can play a vhs tape and record it on a disc. Anybody use one?


I wish I had one. I have a lot of old stuff, Tarzan movies, 3 Stooges, classic movies, etc on VHS. Yeah, that's right, 3 Stooges.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm looking at them now, sort of, I also have a lot of stuff on VHS. Trust me I know Three Stooges. NYAK NYAK NYAK DOINK !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Did you guys have Betamax?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Did you guys have Betamax?


Betty Who?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betamax


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, I know. Just jacking with you.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well I wouldn't have been surprised if it was just a trial thing over here as it never took off!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It never did much here either, they were really expensive machines and the tapes were pricey as well.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry guys.

Here I thought I was bringing new laughs to the table. My brain failed me again...I did not remember seeing it b4.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've never seen it. I thought it was pretty darn funny !!


----------

